# What is a good Cichlid book?



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

What is a good Cichlid book with lots of information on different species and photos and everything.
Thanks


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I personally love The Cichlids and Other Fishes of Lake Malawi by Ad Konnings, and The Cichlids and Other Fishes of Lake Tanganyika by Pierre Brichard. They both have tons of species identified, and lots of pictures from the lakes.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

thanks that is just what I was wanting


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Another good title is "The Cichlid Aquarium" by Paul Loiselle. The first two mentioned are very large books and can be expensive. (Good but dated info in both). The Cichlid Aquarium is also dated, but deals with many more kinds of cichlids.


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

ok thanks, yeah I saw the prices on the others and one was $116 used and the other was $270. I'll look into all of them Thanks


----------

